# Killington - first to open in the country?



## Highway Star (Sep 25, 2013)

Word on the street is that any time from October 1st onward, Killington will be ready to make snow during any reasonably cold weather, and will attempt to open as quickly as possible.  From what I have seen in the recent past, 12-18 hours of snowmaking in resonable temps seems to be enough to open on Rime and the North Ridge Triple.  Be prepared!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2013)

Heard Loveland is prepared to start making snow Friday after the few inches they got the other day...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 25, 2013)

I may have to make it this year.  What have a ski off?


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 25, 2013)

Loveland Forecast: 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=39.678853450286766&lon=-105.8865737915039

Killington Forecast:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=43.61470245869565&lon=-72.81463623046875


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 25, 2013)

Too bad the forecast doesn't look cold enough to blow snow just yet...  But it's getting close... I plan to be out there they have rime and reason open!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I may have to make it this year.  What have a ski off?



Well, first of all you would need to call me out for a ski off.  But in all likelyhood I would decline as it's probably a bad idea on the first day.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Loveland Forecast:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=39.678853450286766&lon=-105.8865737915039
> 
> ...



Yes as shown Loveland would have a better chance


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

I like the sound of this,.I better get my skis wakes and fixed so I can make Oct. Turns at big K.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like the sound of this,.I better get my skis wakes and fixed so I can make Oct. Turns at big K.



I will buy you a beer if I am there at the same time.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like the sound of this,.I better get my skis wakes and fixed so I can make Oct. Turns at big K.



Wake up those skis!


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2013)

You may be surprised but Killington will not be the first!  However, no one will think of this one - Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard Resort might be.  They were a few years ago and beat out Loveland.

http://www.skilasvegas.com/winter/resort-info/mountain-info/weather

Last year it was Wild Mountain (small) and Whistler (big)  which really counts - does size matter?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will buy you a beer if I am there at the same time.





Cannonball said:


> Wake up those skis!


Beer I love the taste of that.:beer:
 Skis are going to shop this weekend, I might have took some base of my ski out when I stupidly attempted to ski a closed trail at Platty last season, there was a good reason for it to be closed, 3 inch branches coming out of the snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Word on the street is that any time from October 1st onward, Killington will be ready to make snow during any reasonably cold weather, and will attempt to open as quickly as possible.  From what I have seen in the recent past, 12-18 hours of snowmaking in resonable temps seems to be enough to open on Rime and the North Ridge Triple.  Be prepared!!!



"It's de ja vu all over again!"


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2013)

But will the new Peak Lodge be open for Christmas?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 25, 2013)

Love the new/old attitude at K.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> But will the new Peak Lodge be open for Christmas?



I used to be my own bar tender when the old lodge was there but they were opened yet ,the one year I had a season pass.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> You may be surprised but Killington will not be the first!  However, no one will think of this one - Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard Resort might be.  They were a few years ago and beat out Loveland.
> 
> http://www.skilasvegas.com/winter/resort-info/mountain-info/weather
> 
> Last year it was Wild Mountain (small) and Whistler (big)  which really counts - does size matter?



Killington has opened first in the country before, so it is possible.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Word on the street is that any time from October 1st onward, Killington will be ready to make snow during any reasonably cold weather, and will attempt to open as quickly as possible.  From what I have seen in the recent past, 12-18 hours of snowmaking in resonable temps seems to be enough to open on Rime and the North Ridge Triple.  Be prepared!!!





Smellytele said:


> Heard Loveland is prepared to start making snow Friday after the few inches they got the other day...





Smellytele said:


> Yes as shown Loveland would have a better chance



No offense meant to K at all, but myself personally, and i'm sure on some levels a few folks at K after seeing 1st hand what flooding can do during Irene, hope that Loveland opens 1st, if for no other reason than to get some GOOD press for Colorado in light of the recent flooding events.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

Put me in the group of people that would prefer a late season push over an early season one, if given a choice.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Put me in the group of people that would prefer a late season push over an early season one, if given a choice.



If I didn't have kids that play spring sports then I would rather have late season but at this point in my life cycle early opening is better. Right now I am jonesing for snow and come spring I am thinking biking and my kids' sports. In a few years when the kids are out on their own Spring skiing maybe right for me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Put me in the group of people that would prefer a late season push over an early season one, if given a choice.


K will be pushing both early & late season skiing.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> K will be pushing both early & late season skiing.



Obviously both is great, but if each costs money, you have to think that by doing both, you sacrifice a little on each end.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Obviously both is great, but if each costs money, you have to think that by doing both, you sacrifice a little on each end.



Not really, K was the 1st to open in New England last year even though it was for pass holders only & closed again after the weekend. They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch. As for late season they pretty much wrap up their snow making in Feb.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Not really, K was the 1st to open in New England last year even though it was for pass holders only & closed again after the weekend. They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch. As for late season they pretty much wrap up their snow making in Feb.



Killington was open until the day before memorial day last year, and they made snow in March.  They were open on October 13th.  That's over 7 months, which is good enough for me!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Killington was open until the day before memorial day last year, and they made snow in March.  They were open on October 13th.  That's over 7 months, which is good enough for me!



As noted above "They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch... closed again after the weekend." I was wondering when did they open again for good?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Killington was open until the day before memorial day last year, and they made snow in March.  They were open on October 13th.  That's over 7 months, which is good enough for me!


I stand corrected. Forgot they made one last snow making push on Supe the second week of March.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> As noted above "They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch... closed again after the weekend." I was wondering when did they open again for good?


Nov. 5.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> As noted above "They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch... closed again after the weekend." I was wondering when did they open again for good?





> The resorts current plan is to re-open for skiing and riding on Great Northern and Rime on *Monday, November 5th*. This is all predicated on being able to make enough snow on the mountain to cover the trails properly.



This is according to killingtonblog last year which is when they officially opened for the season without shutting down operations.  

We skied there on the 11th of November last year which was the first weekend open to the public.  The good thing - there was top to bottom skiing.  When they have only the top section open with North Ridge Triple it is a kind of a pain since you have to hike up those stairs to go back down on the Gondola, but we do it if we must.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> This is according to killingtonblog last year which is when they officially opened for the season without shutting down operations.
> 
> We skied there on the 11th of November last year which was the first weekend open to the public.  The good thing - there was top to bottom skiing.  When they have only the top section open with North Ridge Triple it is a kind of a pain since you have to hike up those stairs to go back down on the Gondola, but we do it if we must.



Your signature says 11/17


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Your signature says 11/17



Good catch!  I went back and double checked my lift tickets from last season (yes i still have them) and it was in fact the 17th.  That explains the top to bottom skiing.  I can remember how congested Mouse Run was getting with all skiers converging onto that trail!  It was slightly bumped out (if you want to call it that) and non bump skiers were snow plowing everywhere.

I think I wanted to go the 11th but my family did not want to do the steps!

Killington Bookends!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> As noted above "They lost all the snow & had to start from scratch... closed again after the weekend."



.......and, so what?  I skied on October 13th last year, did you?  They will open and attempt to stay open weather permitting, just like most other ski areas.  On some years that will result in a couple days of october skiing, in others it may result in many days.  I'm just happy they have the setup for it and are trying to do it.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> .......and, so what?  I skied on October 13th last year, did you?  They will open and attempt to stay open weather permitting, just like most other ski areas.  On some years that will result in a couple days of october skiing, in others it may result in many days.  I'm just happy they have the setup for it and are trying to do it.



Hey jack-ass I was asking when they opened for good not busting on your glory. I skied there around 11/17. the sooner the open the better as far as I am concerned


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Hey jack-ass I was asking when they opened for good not busting on your glory. I skied there around 11/17. the sooner the open the better as far as I am concerned



You sound unhappy.  Are you an unhappy person?


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> .......and, so what?  I skied on October 13th last year, did you?  They will open and attempt to stay open weather permitting, just like most other ski areas.  On some years that will result in a couple days of october skiing, in others it may result in many days.  I'm just happy they have the setup for it and are trying to do it.



Not to be a jerk or anything, but a few years back, Sunday River opened one trail in early to mid October and then closed for a couple of weeks due to a rainy period all the while boasting that they were first in the nation because of the time difference even though Loveland had opened the same day.

Loveland opened that day for the rest of the season, where as, Sunday River had a weekend.  Many people dissed Sunday River for announcing first in the nation.  If some one skied in Chile last week should they be rubbing it in?  

Some hard cores hiked Silverton last week and skied down does that count?

Some people got upset about Wild Mountain last year because they made snow on their shortest trail which was their terrain park and declared to be the first open. 

I think the real start is when they can stay open!   

This is not a competition - it is a family with common interest!


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> You sound unhappy.  Are you an unhappy person?



.......and, so what?


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> .......and, so what?



So...lets dance! Going to end up with upwards of two feet in places up high here in Jackson by the end of this evening. Hopefully it all melts out though as that's a pretty shitty base layer if it sticks around all season.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> You sound unhappy.  Are you an unhappy person?



Not at all - I am very happy. You are the barking dog acting like a little kid. "I have an ice cream. You don't have one. Nananananana!"


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> So...lets dance! Going to end up with upwards of two feet in places up high here in Jackson by the end of this evening. Hopefully it all melts out though as that's a pretty shitty base layer if it sticks around all season.



Are you still moving to NH?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 26, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Word on the street is that any time from October 1st onward, Killington will be ready to make snow during any reasonably cold weather, and will attempt to open as quickly as possible. From what I have seen in the recent past, 12-18 hours of snowmaking in resonable temps seems to be enough to open on Rime and the North Ridge Triple. Be prepared!!!



It's like Groundhog Day...every fall Highway Star comes out of his summer hibernation to predict the opening day for Killington.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> It's like Groundhog Day...every fall Highway Star comes out of his summer hibernation to predict the opening day for Killington.



Yeah.  Exactly.  We have a lot of newbies who don't know much about the HS phenomenon.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah.  Exactly.  We have a lot of newbies who don't know much about the HS phenomenon.



And they will soon see the love/hate relationship he has with K.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> And they will soon see the love/hate relationship he has with K.



Yeah.  I wonder if he really is Pres Smith or something


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

We are your source for classic footage of the Highwaystar Creature in action:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> And they will soon see the love/hate relationship he has with K.


Thought he skied Sugarbush nowdays.:smile:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Thought he skied Sugarbush nowdays.:smile:



Or was it Stowe?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Or was it Stowe?


To tell you the truth TB if our house was located just a bit further north & over on rt.100 instead of rt.7 I'd be at either of those other places instead. K just happens to be the closest place from my home away from home.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> To tell you the truth TB if our house was located just a bit further north & over on rt.100 instead of rt.7 I'd be at either of those other places instead. K just happens to be the closest place from my home away from home.



Honestly K is not a bad place to be now--though SB and Stowe get a bit more snow, Killington has shown that they want to open early and stay open late and that is probably the most important thing for me.  Pittsford is not a bad town....and in prime season you've got Pico and Killington.  I really liked Pico when I was in VT.  

I'm not sure if you were on here before 2011 when I lived in Vermont.  I was a Sugarbusher for a long time and grew up skiing at Burke.  I still really love Sugarbush but if I was still living on Dunmore I'd be a bit conflicted because Sugarbush has not really kept up with the snowmaking and their seasons are not as long as they once were.  We've talked about it here before...hopefully Win and Crew get back to making improvements to the skiing and not to the real estate.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 27, 2013)

Is the old Beast of the East awakening again? I hope so. I remember days of old when the big K would blow snow early October and we would be skiing past leaf peepers. 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if you were on here before 2011 when I lived in Vermont.  I was a Sugarbusher for a long time and grew up skiing at Burke.  I still really love Sugarbush but if I was still living on Dunmore I'd be a bit conflicted because Sugarbush has not really kept up with the snowmaking and their seasons are not as long as they once were.  We've talked about it here before...hopefully Win and Crew get back to making improvements to the skiing and not to the real estate.[/QUOTE]

+1 I wish snow making was better at the Bush to. ( This was the thread I quoting when my phone decided to quote a different thread completely).


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2013)

15 hours to snow making 








http://skiloveland.com/


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> We are your source for classic footage of the Highwaystar Creature in action:




Suddenly his posts make a lot more sense.  No helmet = head injury.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 27, 2013)

That video spawned one of the greatest threads ever.  

good times.....


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Honestly K is not a bad place to be now--though SB and Stowe get a bit more snow, Killington has shown that they want to open early and stay open late and that is probably the most important thing for me.  Pittsford is not a bad town....and in prime season you've got Pico and Killington.  I really liked Pico when I was in VT.
> 
> I'm not sure if you were on here before 2011 when I lived in Vermont.  I was a Sugarbusher for a long time and grew up skiing at Burke.  I still really love Sugarbush but if I was still living on Dunmore I'd be a bit conflicted because Sugarbush has not really kept up with the snowmaking and their seasons are not as long as they once were.  We've talked about it here before...hopefully Win and Crew get back to making improvements to the skiing and not to the real estate.



Being the first to open & last to close really isn't that important to me. Typically my ski season doesn't begin till the end of Nov. at the earliest but more often the first week of Dec. By that time the majority of ski areas are open with a decent amount of terrain & I'm not talking just K. We were going to start this year Nov. 29 because that Sun. is Dec. 1 but then realized that is Thanksgiving weekend so are plans were moved back to the weekend of Dec.6. Once I start skiing though I usually go 3-5 days every other week through the end of April sometimes beginning of May. The latest I've ever skied was May 17 at K & that was only because I had one VT. pass left that I'd already paid for & was damned if I was going to see it go to waste. The leaves were starting to bud which made it pretty but that black flies were horrendous. Skiing was alright but there was quite a bit of hiking involved at both the top & lower part of Supe. I made 6 runs & was out of there. I wouldn't say it was one of my better days skiing. Many years I go out west in April because New England is already washed out.

As for the snow making at Sugarbush I think it's adequate. If I remember right the problem they have is water supply. They could only draw water from the Mad River if the water was at a certain height & flow. If the water wasn't flowing enough they couldn't draw any. All the snow making guns in the world are of no use if you don't have water. I'm not sure if this is still the case or if they could possibly build a man made pond like Stowe did to store water when it's in good supply. Win has put money into the mountain installing a new GME chair at Mt. Ellen after ASC ripped out the old one. I think he also put in the new Castle Rock chair. The only new lift I can think of at K is the replacement of the Skye Peak chair with a HSQ. Win also built a new base lodge at Lincoln Peak which was sorely needed.

While we're on the topic of water you say you lived in Dunmore. We went to the lake this past July & there was to much water. The big open grass field in the state park where they have public swimming was like a rice paddy. It rained almost every day at one point or another for most of June & into July in VT. We still managed to have a nice vacation.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Being the first to open & last to close really isn't that important to me. Typically my ski season doesn't begin till the end of Nov. at the earliest but more often the first week of Dec. By that time the majority of ski areas are open with a decent amount of terrain & I'm not talking just K. We were going to start this year Nov. 29 because that Sun. is Dec. 1 but then realized that is Thanksgiving weekend so are plans were moved back to the weekend of Dec.6. Once I start skiing though I usually go 3-5 days every other week through the end of April sometimes beginning of May. The latest I've ever skied was May 17 at K & that was only because I had one VT. pass left that I'd already paid for & was damned if I was going to see it go to waste. The leaves were starting to bud which made it pretty but that black flies were horrendous. Skiing was alright but there was quite a bit of hiking involved at both the top & lower part of Supe. I made 6 runs & was out of there. I wouldn't say it was one of my better days skiing. Many years I go out west in April because New England is already washed out.



Yeah, if you don't ski early and late I can see why you might be looking elsewhere.  



> As for the snow making at Sugarbush I think it's adequate. If I remember right the problem they have is water supply. They could only draw water from the Mad River if the water was at a certain height & flow. If the water wasn't flowing enough they couldn't draw any. All the snow making guns in the world are of no use if you don't have water. I'm not sure if this is still the case or if they could possibly build a man made pond like Stowe did to store water when it's in good supply. Win has put money into the mountain installing a new GME chair at Mt. Ellen after ASC ripped out the old one. I think he also put in the new Castle Rock chair. The only new lift I can think of at K is the replacement of the Skye Peak chair with a HSQ. Win also built a new base lodge at Lincoln Peak which was sorely needed. We all know about the investments Stowe has made the past several years both on & off the mountain.



The issue at Mount Ellen is water; LP lacks air from what I understand.  

You're right about CR and GMX.  But that work was now over 10 years ago.  

Gatehouse was 2006-2007; same with Claybrook.  

I don't take away any credit, but folks began to notice how slow they were in making snow and how stingy they became with making snow.  They used to be very aggressive early season and open pretty consistently one week before Thanksgiving.  But, weather aside, they just aren't able to make enough snow or move quick enough to do it.  Lots of Sugarbushers were comparing Sunday River and Killington to SB and seeing that SB just was not doing as well as they once were.  Folks certainly understand the economy and market and that they probably want to sell real estate to finance improvements for the mountain.  But things just did not seem to be improving with the mountain infrastructure aside from routine maintenance.  



> While we're on the topic of water you say you lived in Dunmore. We went to the lake this past July & there was to much water. The big open grass field in the state park where they have public swimming was like a rice paddy. It rained almost every day at one point or another for most of June & into July in VT. We still managed to have a nice vacation.



From what I heard and saw it was a very wet summer in Vermont.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 27, 2013)

Killington is finally on the upswing!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 27, 2013)

Are they open?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Killington is finally on the upswing!!!!



They add any lifts?

Oh that's right they only take them out.

Then give silly guys umbrella bars & everything's good.


----------



## marcski (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Edd (Sep 28, 2013)

marcski said:


>




Ha!  This photo in the other thread angered me but, in the context of this thread it's funny!  It's all in the timing, you know.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2013)

They just turned on the snowguns up at Loveland:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2013)

Game on!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Game on!



Are they making snow now?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep.



> The Loveland snowmaking crew has been working nonstop since 6PM last night making snow for the 2013-2014 season. Temps are low and the guns are still going. Get ready Colorado!
> 
> http://youtu.be/lmHzYEBspIs — at Loveland Ski Area.



Here's the vid:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the vid:



Way to go Love land, Colorado people you got me jealous legal cannabis soon and snow making in September.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 28, 2013)

Loveland must have some money to spend. Really a chance of that snow sticking around till opening?

Killington won't be the first in the nation but I feel an epic season coming on regardless

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington won't be the first in the nation but I feel an epic season coming on regardless


Might be the 1st to open in the northeast.

Might be the last to close.

In between it won't be the best.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Might be the 1st to open in the northeast.
> 
> Might be the last to close.
> 
> In between it won't be the best.



It will be the best option for you though yes?  I presume that's why you get a pass there.

That's what matters most


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 29, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Loveland must have some money to spend. Really a chance of that snow sticking around till opening?
> 
> Killington won't be the first in the nation but I feel an epic season coming on regardless
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app




Loveland is one the mountains that always makes snow in September so they open with one trail ASAP, them and and few others always like to this, it all good if I lived close I would ski their to for September skiing.


I agree about epic season I believe it way over due and this is the winter for the North east.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to getting my first day in ASAP - as long as it's within a reasonable distance from my house- and Killington fits the bill!  Personally, I'm glad to see these resorts competing to be first.  The earlier, the better!


----------



## Quietman (Sep 29, 2013)

Loveland and A-Basin are both making snow and go head to head almost every year. They usually both open within a day or two of each other.

With the current weather forecast, Killington won't be 1st in the nation.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like A-basin was the first to start making snow on the 27th.While on their site I thought I saw a misprint.
2013/14 Adult (ages 19+) A-Basin Season Pass - *$269 unrestricted full season pass.Wow!*


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like A-basin was the first to start making snow on the 27th.While on their site I thought I saw a misprint.
> 2013/14 Adult (ages 19+) A-Basin Season Pass - *$269 unrestricted full season pass.Wow!*




Both A-Basin and Loveland were making snow on Friday....the race is on.  

And they're making snow at Boreal near Tahoe:






http://unofficialnetworks.com/boreal-mountain-tahoe-snow-125368/

Sorry HS.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Both Boreal & Las Vegas Ski & Snowboard Resort (1st to open for 11/12 season) are owned by Powdr Corp. Killington might not be the first to open but one of Powdr's resorts have a legitimate shot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Both Boreal & Las Vegas Ski & Snowboard Resort (1st to open for 11/12 season) are owned by Powdr Corp. Killington might not be the first to open but one of Powdr's resorts have a legitimate shot.



You know I thought that Boreal was owned by POWDR and this confirms it.  So that will make HS even more upset.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2013)

First to spin their chairs!  Huge dump and Crystal in Washington is opening!

http://www.earlyups.com/videos/storm-the-pacific-northwest-gets-hit/


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 30, 2013)

They showed them makeing snow last night in the Denver and Atlanta football game.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2013)

dlague said:


> First to spin their chairs!  Huge dump and Crystal in Washington is opening!
> 
> http://www.earlyups.com/videos/storm-the-pacific-northwest-gets-hit/



My bet would this. 

Mt Baker, WA – NOAA 7 Day Forecast
Today: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 24. Windy, with a south southwest wind 30 to 32 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 27 to 33 inches possible.


Tonight: Snow showers. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 14. Windy, with a south southwest wind 34 to 39 mph increasing to 41 to 46 mph in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 35 to 41 inches possible.


Monday: Snow showers. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 20. Windy, with a west southwest wind 28 to 34 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 14 to 20 inches possible.


Monday Night: Snow showers. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 11. Breezy, with a west southwest wind 18 to 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 17 to 23 inches possible.


Tuesday: Snow showers likely. The snow could be heavy at times. Cloudy, with a high near 17. Breezy, with a west southwest wind 17 to 22 mph becoming south southeast 7 to 12 mph in the morning. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 9 to 13 inches possible.


Tuesday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 12. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


Wednesday: A 50 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 19. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


Wednesday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.


Thursday – Saturday: Snow likely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, I saw something on Unofficial about WA getting a lot of snow out of this round.  It's supposed to snow again here in UT around midweek. We have a dusting on the mountains.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^^^

That's sick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2013)

Crystal Mountain Washington is opening today for 75 lucky skiers who won a facebook promo/contest

http://crystalmountainresort.com/

https://www.facebook.com/CrystalMountainWashington?fref=ts


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Crystal Mountain Washington is opening today for 75 lucky skiers who won a facebook promo/contest
> 
> http://crystalmountainresort.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CrystalMountainWashington?fref=ts



Lucky people there they have this ,record snow fall and fully legal favorite plant of mine.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2013)

Puck it said:


> My bet would this.
> 
> Mt Baker, WA – NOAA 7 Day Forecast
> Today: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 24. Windy, with a south southwest wind 30 to 32 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 27 to 33 inches possible.
> ...



That sure would be a nice pattern for us here!  Probably would piss off all the snow haters! 

Which brings up a thought - if some hates Winters, cold and snow - why live in the northern part of the country?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2013)

Temps do not look promising above 3000' for the next 7 days.  The 12th soft opening could be in jeopardy for Kton.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Temps do not look promising above 3000' for the next 7 days.  The 12th soft opening could be in jeopardy for Kton.


They can get Rime open in one day if they have the temps.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> They can get Rime open in one day if they have the temps.



Agree, but the longer term does look favorable.  And they would need right humidity and temps for that does not look like it is going to happen.  I hope it changes, don't get me wrong.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking more like the first or second week in November!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like HS has disappeared again........


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like HS has disappeared again........



Just thinking the same thing. He'll be back with "they will be the first in the northeast to open"


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Just thinking the same thing. He'll be back with "they will be the first in the northeast to open"



I really do want to go to K in October skiing I never skiied this month, my skis are at the shops being waxed, tuned, and repaired as I speak.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Just thinking the same thing. He'll be back with "they will be the first in the northeast to open"



Maybe he will but ... Sugarloaf or Sunday River are better bets - temps look to be more promising earlier for them!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2013)

dlague said:


> Maybe he will but ... Sugarloaf or Sunday River are better bets - temps look to be more promising earlier for them!



To me it doesn't matter just want multiple places to open by Thanksgiving with as many trails as possible.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Just thinking the same thing. He'll be back with "they will be the first in the northeast to open"



He'll most likely be right.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Just thinking the same thing. He'll be back with "they will be the first in the northeast to open"





dlague said:


> Maybe he will but ... Sugarloaf or Sunday River are better bets - temps look to be more promising earlier for them!



Looking like they'll be the first in Killington, VT to open!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 11, 2013)

A-Basin is opening for all 10/13


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> A-Basin is opening for all 10/13



Even better because of all the natural that has fallen recently.


----------



## tnt (Oct 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> A-Basin is opening for all 10/13



That's just awesome.  I need to move.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/killington/the-state-of-the-beast-fall-20131


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/killington/the-state-of-the-beast-fall-20131



Gotta give credit where credit is due.  This GM is doing a good job and trying to be out front of things.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 13, 2013)

Chances of Killington being first in the Country as of this morning:


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/beast/blog/authors/killington/the-state-of-the-beast-fall-20131



Just saw this and was coming to share it. 

Good stuff!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 15, 2013)

Loveland opens Thursday.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 15, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Gotta give credit where credit is due.  This GM is doing a good job and trying to be out front of things.



That's an understatement. Talk about a 180. They are doing all the right things.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Loveland opens Thursday.



Just shipped a box their at work, I really wanted to jump into the box, but that UPS label would be expensive.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2013)

Weather starting to move in the right direction:




Sunday Snow showers likely before 8am.  Partly sunny, with a high near 42. West wind 9 to 14 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%.
Sunday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 31. West wind around 14 mph.
Monday Partly sunny, with a high near 43. West wind around 11 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph.
Monday Night  A chance of rain and snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around  32. Southwest wind 10 to 13 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Tuesday  A chance of rain and snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 43.  Southwest wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 50%.
Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. West wind 11 to 13 mph.
Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 39. West wind 9 to 15 mph.


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2013)

We can only hope and pray that it comes soon!  I am jonesin' for some runs!


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Weather starting to move in the right direction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need a new weather prediction / discussion thread.


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2013)

Models starting to show the end of October will more closely resemble the end of November with well below normal temperatures. Unless they blow the forecast I bet K makes a pre-Nov 1 open up high.

Just hope we don't get a kiss of death snow storm like the famous Halloween storm of 2 years ago......


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 17, 2013)

There is speculation on americanwx about a snow event around 10/25. *If* K is open that sunday...see you there!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2013)

Loveland getting some love last night.


----------

